# Single Edit



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Here have some photos too. 
And you have full permission to rip me apart on these....not that you need it


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I enjoyed that video. Looked like you had a great season.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Holy shit 3:13... Any teeth lost in the making of this edit?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! VIMEO please use it!

The reverse shot should go. It's just a pointless look at me shot. 

Some of those follow cam clips cut the guy out of frame briefly you want to watch that. Also there's a filter in Final Cut called Steady Cam, it will take out some of the vibrations. 

The chairlift filler has a quick glance of the filmer looking into the camera, that should go. 

First clip of Scott where he washes the landing should be cut. It's not landed which takes away from him looking like a good rider. 

First, are those the Windmills down by Springville? Second that filler is meh I wouldn't have used it or if I did maybe have added a darker tone to it with color correction. 

And Jesus that ender! Any chance I can get that clip for my #instaslams series?

Oh and slomo advice. Best I can say is don't ramp before you slow it down and just make sure that the music matches the speed you set it at as well as making sure you don't make it so slow that it becomes choppy. I noticed that a bit but I also blame Youtube as they degrade quality. 


First photo is eh whatever. Second one would be better if you had concentrated on the rider more and less on getting the wide spanning epic foothills of WNY. Also if doing action shots try to time it so you get the rider more inverted or grabbed better.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! VIMEO please use it!


The only shit thing about Vimeo is there craptastic bandwidth. At least youtube plays in HD every time and plays on both my phone and my computer. Vimeo on my phone (4g or lte not wifi) will always buffer for 10 fucking years. Meanwhile I've already watched the clip 8 times on youtube.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I never have that problem on my 3g iPhone 4s and living in the boonies with shit 3g you would think that's an issue.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

whoever shot that sucks. way too far away on most shit, and terrible angles and perspectives. borderline unwatchable.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Theres definitely a few shots that could be left out but definitely an enjoyable edit. NY stand up!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea the shooting was out of my control. Believe it or not lmao it is stabilized. I use the lower version of Sony Vegas. I stabilized it in there. I know what you're talking about with the clips that I should have axed and I agree, but I needed clips and didn't wanna fill it with more fucking leafs and shit. 

And I would love to use Vimeo, and do. I just use youtube cause it's got a wider viewership. Unfortunately people are retarded and watch youtube more than vimeo. I have both. 

And yea I can make a single clip of that last one if you want it. Believe it or not he never got hurt on that or the one where he smacked his face. 

As for the photo, I only have a 18-55 lens so I couldn't zoom anymore. I agree it needs to be zoomed further but I was on the lift and that was as far as it would go. 

Thanks for the tips. Next season will be filmed by me and trust me it'll be smooth. Mulled over a Movi but ain't got the $$$. Gonna use my DSLR to film too along with getting a real Camcorder not some Sony Handycam POS.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And BA that's Strykersville area those windmills are. If you don't know where it is it's east of East Aurora about 20 mins. Hickville.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh I know that area, never a fun time out there. 

If you can just send me that clip via wetransfer.com to avran at angrysnowboarder.com that would be awesome. That clip has comedy gold written all over it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Scratch that. It got deleted when I purged my clips. I'll see what I can do. Otherwise just have to use the edit and trim the clip to just the end. Yea Eastbumfuck out there. Tundra in the winter.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I got the clip. Next day or two I'll send it. What is it for btw?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Instagram series called #instaslams. 15 seconds of someone eating shit.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I sent it so you should have it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Got it thanks.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Such a sick edit!
Great job!


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey man I really liked the edit! Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Dude, nice edit. Takes a lot of work to get shots and create a watchable video. Props for that.

On the editing side I would say use way less black screen transitions, was getting annoying in the beginning of the vid.

Also trying to time take offs, landing on rails, and landings better with the music. Definitely makes for a more crisp edit. Other than that the guys already covered the other stuff I saw.

Again, nice edit. Your hard work was worth it.

Edit: Meant to add I really like the cut sequence starting at 1:18.


----------

